# Has Lagunamar Opened Yet?



## sherilah (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone heard if Lagunamar has opened?  I thought I read somewhere that it was supposed to open August 11th.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 14, 2008)

Tomorrow.  First person to post a picture of the swim up bar wins!


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 14, 2008)

I just checked II exchange availability. Surprisingly, there were 3 available units - 2 studios and one 1BR (4 person).


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 14, 2008)

Starwood was renting nights starting 8/11 (I checked last week) but today shows first night on the 15th (tomorrow). $179/night for ocean view studio, $299/night for ocean view 1 bed (and yes, all options listed at SPG are 'ocean view').


----------



## abdibile (Aug 14, 2008)

Shouldn't there be lots of developer inventory on II to bring bodies to the new resort?

How has that been for other new resorts?

Thanks!


----------



## mfan (Aug 14, 2008)

*Confirmed for August 15th Opening*

We're leaving for Cancun a few hours.  Our reservation starts on 8/15.  I have confirmed we're the first group of guests at the resort!!   

For longest time, I thought the opening will slip beyond our date!  But, I guess we got lucky!!   

I'll try to remember to post pictures, but if past is any indication, I may get too drunk and having too much fun to remember...    :rofl:


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 14, 2008)

Fabulous! Enjoy your stay! (And we can't wait to hear how great the swim-up bar is...)


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 14, 2008)

mfan said:


> We're leaving for Cancun a few hours.  Our reservation starts on 8/15.  I have confirmed we're the first group of guests at the resort!!
> 
> For longest time, I thought the opening will slip beyond our date!  But, I guess we got lucky!!
> 
> I'll try to remember to post pictures, but if past is any indication, I may get too drunk and having too much fun to remember...    :rofl:



you can honestly say you stayed at a new timeshare. have a great time.and take notes for all of us .


----------



## formerhater (Aug 14, 2008)

All these dancing bananas are making me dizzy.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 15, 2008)

mfan said:


> We're leaving for Cancun a few hours.  Our reservation starts on 8/15.  I have confirmed we're the first group of guests at the resort!!



I don't know if you will see this, but can you please get a resort map for me to post - especially one with unit numbers?  When you get back we would love a review and pictures.  Let me know if you need help with pictures.  I can show you how to do an easy slide show.

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## ccy (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, they opened already!  They had a "soft" opening yesterday and I was there with my family.  We met the Gen Mgr, Mr. Carlos (Gonzales?), a very nice man.  He welcomed us warmly with open arms, literally.  We had lunch at their outdoor resto and used their pool and facilities ... what an awesome pool ... it's unbelievable, you'll have to see it for yourself.  I have pictures but I don't know how to post them so you'll have to email me and I'll email them to you  We also did a tour of the units.  We did the preview tour and got 6,500 points out of it.  They also offered us 4 nights/5days at WLR plus 50,000 starpoints for $1,895, which we got - okay, some of you will probably think why in heck did we do that if we can exchange using our staroptions anyway... we thought it might be a good idea so we can do a 11-night vacation instead of 7. And the 50k points looked attractive to us.  What do you think, should we rescind?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 16, 2008)

Can you rescind an Explorer Pachage?
{is that the question - or did you buy?}


----------



## ccy (Aug 16, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> Can you rescind an Explorer Pachage?
> {is that the question - or did you buy?}



I should have used the word 'cancel' ... should we cancel?  we have 5 days.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 16, 2008)

do you get the 50000 starpoints even if you don't buy? if yes then keep it and extend your vacation next year.


----------



## ccy (Aug 16, 2008)

pointsjunkie said:


> do you get the 50000 starpoints even if you don't buy? if yes then keep it and extend your vacation next year.



Yes, for $1895 you get 4nights/5days at WLR and 50,000 starpoints, even if you don't buy.
Good deal?


----------



## mfan (Aug 17, 2008)

*We Are At Lagaunamar*

YEAH!  We're finally here and the views from our balcony and living room are absolutely astoundingly beautiful!!!  The resort is everything we expected and more!    :whoopie: 

ccy is right!  You'll have to see the grounds and pools, especially under a fully moonlight to believe how beautiful it is.  Pictures just don't do it justice. 

We got here late yesterday after a loooong 10+ hour trip with 3 different connecting flights (a mistake in planning and as my wife would say a cheapskate husband...)  On my own defense, the round-trip flight costs were $500 for 6-7 hours travel time or $350 for 10 hours...which would you choose (for 5 of us)?  I figured the $750 saving can pay for much of our expenses here in Cancun!  Anyway, I submitted a review to TUG, but didn't realize it could take up to 2 weeks before it's posted...      If you can't wait, I can sent it to you by email.

BTW, I took many pictures, but forgot to bring my SD card reader, so I won't be able to upload them...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2008)

mfan said:


> Anyway, I submitted a review to TUG, but didn't realize it could take up to 2 weeks before it's posted...      If you can't wait, I can sent it to you by email.  BTW, I took many pictures, but forgot to bring my SD card reader, so I won't be able to upload them...



Go ahead and post your review right here on the Starwood Board - it's perfectly OK and we can't wait to read it!   If your computer has a CDRom you can take your camera card to any photo place and have the pictures copied onto a CD and upload them from there.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing those pictures!


Good to read that WLR is 2 for 2 on positive reviews.


----------



## golf261 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am anxious to read the review and see the pictures.  My husband and I bought  our first timeshare there - of course, it was before I found this board so made the mistake of buying from the developer and before I knew about mandatory vs. non-mandatory - but will make the best of it!  Anyhow, we have reservations in January for WLR so can't wait to read what other people think of the resort.


----------



## mfan (Aug 17, 2008)

*Here's the I Review Submitted*

Ok, here a copy of the review I submitted yesterday.  Since we'll be here for a few more days, I can try to answer any specific question about the facilities and amenities.  Just ask...   

===========

The Westin Lagunamar Resort is a brand new facility that’s not yet fully completed.  My family was the very first group of guests received at the resort!  We arrived on its opening day, August 15th, at about 3:30 PM.  According to the Westin Vacation Ownership (WVO) representative I spoke to on site, there were only about 47 units ready on the opening weekend, and not all were occupied yet.

When we first drove up the resort driveway in our rental car, we were a bit concerned.  From the main road, the front landscape and buildings looked a bit desolate and in disrepair to passerbys.  Although we knew some of that were from the landscapes being newly planted, so they haven't grown in yet, and from buildings that are still in various stages of construction completion, we were still worried that not all recreational facilities were ready.  Thank goodness that worry was unfounded, as the recreational facilities, such as the gym, the kids club, the miniture golf course, the swimming pools, water slides, and jacuzzis were all ready and available!

As we reached the main entrance, the valet and porter quickly came out to take care of our car and luggages.  Unfortunately and surprisingly, our room wasn't ready yet!?  After some probing, I was told that's because they were still working on the unit until that same morning and housekeeping was still cleaning it.    When we finally walked into our unit 30 minutes later, the mopped tile floor was still moist!

Our 1 bedroom unit looked almost exactly as advertised and pictured in the WVO website and brochure.  The furnitures and cabinets were all in rich dark wood finish.  The floors were covered with qualty textured tiles and nicely patterned rugs.  The unit was decorated with mirrors and paintings on the walls and local potteries on tables and shelves.  There were ceiling fans in both living room and bedroom.  All rooms were very well lit with lamps and many built-in lighting.  The Westin Heavenly bed in the bedroom was extremely comfortable, albeit it maybe too soft for some people.  Our young kids claimed the sleeper sofa in the living room was very comfortable as well, but I didn’t test it myself.

The kitchen was equiped with Whirlpool appliances - a full size refrigerator with ice maker, a built-in flat top stove, a “microven” that worked both as an oven and a microwave, and a coffee maker.  The cabinets and drawers were filled with cups, mugs, plates, bowls, and table settings, all enough for 6 people.  The max occupancy of our unit was only 4 people, but there was a lockout door to a studio unit, hence the furnishing for 6.  Other items provided in the kichen were colander, salad bowl, steak knives, serving sets, 9 pc pots & pans, coffee pot, electric can opener, blender, and toaster.  There may be some items I missed.

The kitchen and the dining area was divided by a foot-wide serving counter.  The dining area is furnished with a dark wood rectangular dining table and matching seats for 6 people.  The living room next to it had a queen sofa bed with 2 side tables, a rattan sofa chair, and a large coffee table.  The floor to ceiling window framed an incredible view of the pools and beach.  There was a side door that opened to the balcony located outside of the bedroom.  The entertainment center was built into the wall with a LCD TV, a Bose Wave music system, a DVD player, and several storage drawers at the bottom.  We didn’t spend much time with the TV, but I did check and found only analog stations available.  The door leading to the bedroom was double sliding with a lock.

The bedroom had a king-sized Heavenly bed, 2 bedstands each with a lamp, a Sony alarm radio, and a rattan chair and stool.  There was also a built-in entertainment center, except without the Bose Wave.  The large sliding glass door led to a balcony, which was large enough to be furnished with a square table and 4 rattan chairs.  The view from the balcony was beautiful, incredible, manificient, you pick the words…  From the design and layout of the resort, it would appear every unit had similarly incredible views, but of course, the higher up you are (we’re on the 8th & top floor), the less chance of trees or other structures blocking your views.  A frosted glass wall and a hinged door divided the bedroom and bathroom.

The bathroom had a huge jetted tub under the frosted glass wall and a double sink counter.  One wall had the built-in closet and drawers, including a safe.  In the closet, there were additional beddings and pillows, hangers, and an upright vaccum cleaner.  The shower and toilet were each in a separate stall with frosted glass door for privacy.  There was another door that led to the kitchen & living areas.  The vertically stacked washer & dryer were located in a closet by the entryway and the lockout door.  They’re limited in size, obviously, but were quieter than expected.

In the public area of the resort, there were 2 restaurants and bars onsite for guests.  There is also a swim-up bar by the pool.  The 2 pools were tiered and both with an infinity edge.  The upper pool had a water slide that our kids loved.  The lower pool’s infinity edge ended to the barrier wall next to the beach.  At nights, under a full moon, the infinity edge blended the 2 pools into each other and into the Caribbean, so they looked truly connected to the sea!!  We sat mesmerized at the view each night.  The resort also offered a full exercise room with many types of equipment, and a kids club with air hocky and other games.  Because this is a timeshare property, there was no spa service/facility at this resort.

Since we were the first guests at the resort and the first real occupants in the unit, there were some problems and issues, as typical of all new constructions.  The problems we reported include:  Weak to no wifi signals in the unit (not fixed), no signal on the ethernet cable (fixed within an hour), no hot water (fixed within a few hours, but it recurred), tile floor very dusty, and no pool towels on the first day (got extra bath towels instead).  Other issues were employees not very experienced, so everything required 2-3 calls or transfers to get to the right person, and response times were slow because I suspect everyone was busy with other guests or with new constructions.   On the plus side, everyone we met and spoke to was very friendly and willing to help.  Their English language skills varied, but in general, everyone was able to understand and respond well enough to common requests and questions.  But, on some less common requests, it may take a few tries and speaking very slowly.

The Westin Lagunamar is very conveniently located in the Hotel Zone.  It’s right across the street from the La Isla Plaza shopping mall with many upscale stores, restaurants, bars, and all the conveniences, like several rental car shops, an aquarium that offers swim with dolphins and even a Cinemark Theater!!  The beach behind the resort was not very clean.  I guess the resort hasn’t yet gotten to clean up all the coral debris from hurricane Wilma.  There were also a lot of sea weeds washed up on shore.  However, the seawater was calm and waves gentle when we were there.  Unlike some other parts of Cancun, the beach had plenty of sands, but it was kind of narrow.

We had an awesome time at the Westin Lagunamar Resort.  Our kids loved the pools, the water slide, and the beach.  We enjoyed the upscale and fully equiped units, the excellent facilities and amenities, the nearby conveniences, and the beautiful views!  In our opinion, this is an exceptional resort for couples and families.  But, it’s probably not the right resort for singles.  Although the La Isla Plaza has a Planet Hollywood and other bars that offer some entertainment, the Plaza Forum area a few miles further north probably offers much more excitement from we saw driving by.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 17, 2008)

any issues with the food or water? did you bottle water the entire time or used the tap? veggies and fruit a problem? how was the food?


----------



## nodge (Aug 17, 2008)

I just did a google search looking for updated pix of the Westin Lagunamar, but came up empty.  I did find this rather detailed set of pix of the project (apparently from May 2008) to wet folks' whistles until photos of the finished project start showing up online.

Please post 'em if you got 'em.

-nodge


----------



## ccy (Aug 17, 2008)

nodge said:


> I just did a google search looking for updated pix of the Westin Lagunamar, but came up empty.  I did find this rather detailed set of pix of the project (apparently from May 2008) to wet folks' whistles until photos of the finished project start showing up online.
> 
> Please post 'em if you got 'em.
> 
> -nodge



I tried posting pictures I took 2 days ago, when I clicked Insert Image it asked for the URL ... If you give me your email address, I'll email them to you.


----------



## mfan (Aug 17, 2008)

*No Problem So Far*



pointsjunkie said:


> any issues with the food or water? did you bottle water the entire time or used the tap? veggies and fruit a problem? how was the food?



We did buy a big jug of bottle water for drinking when we stopped for grocery on our arrival, so we haven't drank directly from the tap yet.  However, we are using it to wash, clean, and prepare foods.  So far, there hasn't been any issues or problem.  Everything at the resort exudes quality, so I can't imaging they overlooked water purification...

We've only tried the pool side restaurant for some snacks.  To us, it was only ok.  It certainly wasn't anything to write home about.   I can't say what their dinner dishes are like.  We have only been here for 2 full days, and we have a rental car, so we have either eaten out or prepared quick meals in our own kitchen.

One thing I didn't mention in my review, the "microven" in the unit doesn't work well as an oven, so any food preparation requiring one will be nearly impossible.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 18, 2008)

mfan said:


> There is also a swim-up bar by the pool.



Woohoo!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2008)

ccy said:


> I tried posting pictures I took 2 days ago, when I clicked Insert Image it asked for the URL ... If you give me your email address, I'll email them to you.



To post pictures they have to be hosted on a website somewhere.  If you want to send them to me, I will be glad to post them - dbmmayer@gmail.com - thanks!


----------



## ccy (Aug 19, 2008)

nodge said:


> I just did a google search looking for updated pix of the Westin Lagunamar, but came up empty.  I did find this rather detailed set of pix of the project (apparently from May 2008) to wet folks' whistles until photos of the finished project start showing up online.
> 
> Please post 'em if you got 'em.
> 
> -nodge




Nodge, did you get my email yesterday?


----------



## nodge (Aug 19, 2008)

ccy said:


> Nodge, did you get my email yesterday?



Nope.  Please resend.  I'll PM you my email address again just to make sure I didn't mess up.   -nodge


----------



## ccy (Aug 19, 2008)

nodge said:


> Nope.  Please resend.  I'll PM you my email address again just to make sure I didn't mess up.   -nodge



Okay, I just sent it. Pls check your email.


----------



## nodge (Aug 19, 2008)

Got It!











(Westin5Star's swim-up bar!!!!!)


Here are all of CCY's pix!

Thanks CCY!


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow...Those photos look great! 

Only 19 more months to go before we visit WLR.

Thanks CCY and Nodge!


----------



## Transit (Aug 19, 2008)

Very impressive photos. The resort and grounds looks fantastic. If I could get past Montezuma's revenge I'd consider it.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 19, 2008)

For some reason my browser (Firefox) says it can't display the pictures. There's a frame which says Photo 1 of 24 on top, but with the message "Unable to Display Image" in the center of the frame.


----------



## sherilah (Aug 19, 2008)

It looks amazing!  We booked July 12-19 for next year!!!  Can't wait!

Sheri


----------



## SDKath (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW!  That pool is incredible!!     I cannot wait to go.


----------



## BradC (Aug 19, 2008)

nodge said:


> (Westin5Star's swim-up bar!!!!!)


Hey, wait!  Those people are sitting in chairs!   

Great photos!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 19, 2008)

The resort looks great and thank you for sharing the pics.  
I have never seen a pink swim up bar before but I am not too picky; better pink than not at all.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2008)

Westin5Star said:


> The resort looks great and thank you for sharing the pics.
> I have never seen a pink swim up bar before but I am not too picky; better pink than not at all.



now u r going 2 have 2 buy another ts!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 19, 2008)

nice...
looks like we have somewhere to visit with a WKV exchange in 2010...


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 19, 2008)

I think westin5star needs organize tug meet at the pool bar!


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 20, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I think westin5star needs organize tug meet at the pool bar!



This is a great idea.  I will be at WLR November 7-14 and January 4-18.  I will buy any TUG member a drink at the swim up bar during those dates; we could create a TUG drink (any ideas?).


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 20, 2008)

We are not going to WLR until 2010


----------



## Randy37 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Can't Wait*

 Will book in June 08, Looks beautiful. Missed out last year and was put up at the Westin Spa. That was nice but I can't wait for this. Please more reviews.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 20, 2008)

Westin5Star said:


> This is a great idea.  I will be at WLR November 7-14 and January 4-18.  I will buy any TUG member a drink at the swim up bar during those dates; we could create a TUG drink (any ideas?).



It should at least contain contain orange juice - or a slice of orange.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 20, 2008)

And it is Mexico, so Tequila anyone?


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 20, 2008)

Westin5star, I am going there Nov. 7-14 too!! Maybe I will meet you there? We are family of 5, if you see noisy 3 asian boys, that's my family!
By the way, did you reserve the flights? I reserved it this morning, flight cost went up since this morning 
The lowest flight from Washington to Cancun was $316 by Spirit yesterday, and today, it was over $600!! All other major flight companies' prices went up too.


----------



## SDKath (Aug 20, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> It should at least contain contain orange juice - or a slice of orange.



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

You are on a roll this week.    Katherine


----------



## markr (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures! My wife and I will be there December 13th-20th so hopefully all the kinks will have worked themselves out by then.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 20, 2008)

yumdrey said:


> Westin5star, I am going there Nov. 7-14 too!! Maybe I will meet you there? We are family of 5, if you see noisy 3 asian boys, that's my family!
> By the way, did you reserve the flights? I reserved it this morning, flight cost went up since this morning
> The lowest flight from Washington to Cancun was $316 by Spirit yesterday, and today, it was over $600!! All other major flight companies' prices went up too.



Yumdrey lets make sure to stay in contact and I will buy you that TUG drink at the swim up bar.  I have 3 & 5 year old boys.  Depending on the ages of your boys maybe they can play together and share a virgin TUG drink.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 20, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> It should at least contain contain orange juice - or a slice of orange.



We could also have a hat made up with the TUG logo and the orange drink printed on it.


----------



## BradC (Aug 20, 2008)

Westin5Star said:


> We could also have a hat made up with the TUG logo and the orange drink printed on it.


But we'll have to hand-write the "Management Sucks" logo on the hat, right?  :hysterical: 

(Are there any more TUG/SVN inside jokes we can include in this thread?)


----------



## nodge (Aug 20, 2008)

BradC said:


> (Are there any more TUG/SVN inside jokes we can include in this thread?)



Luggage tag coasters?

-nodge


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 20, 2008)

nodge said:


> Luggage tag coasters?
> 
> -nodge


 
Ooooh, that is Good!!


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 21, 2008)

Even though WLR is a voluntary resort, the hat could also state that the swim up bar is mandatory.


----------



## Lulubelle (Aug 21, 2008)

We will likely be going in 2010 as well.
Wow, what beautiful photos.  I was thinking "well, it's Mexico", but boy was I underestimating.

I would love to buy a hat with logos or whatnot.  And as for any cocktail...count me in!


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 21, 2008)

I am hoping for an exchange here in November 2009 - looks fantastic!


----------



## nodge (Aug 21, 2008)

BradC said:


> (Are there any more TUG/SVN inside jokes we can include in this thread?)



I think we should all order our drinks based on an "artist rendering" of what they will look like, and pay for our drinks and tip the waiter right when we order them.

Then, we'll all wait 2-3 years for those drinks to be made and served, only to find that the drinks, as delivered, are all missing ingredients that were shown in the "artist rendering" and that our waiter expressly told us would be in our drinks.

We should then all pay an ever increasing periodic fee to "maintain" our drinks while we drink them.

-nodge


----------



## SDKath (Aug 21, 2008)

That's assuming that the drink doesn't get discontinued before it is made.  K


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 21, 2008)

SDKath said:


> That's assuming that the drink doesn't get discontinued before it is made.  K



Always back to Aruba!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 22, 2008)

Pictures look great! Thanks for posting. Can't wait to get there in Nov/Dec! But first...Princeville next week!


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 22, 2008)

Ken555 said:


> Pictures look great! Thanks for posting. Can't wait to get there in Nov/Dec! But first...Princeville next week!



Ken we are traveling to similar places at similar times.  We will be in Princeville August 31- September 13.  We will be in Cancun November 7-14.  We could meet up for drinks if our travel dates match!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 22, 2008)

Excellent! We'll overlap in Princeville - will send you a PM.



Westin5Star said:


> Ken we are traveling to similar places at similar times.  We will be in Princeville August 31- September 13.  We will be in Cancun November 7-14.  We could meet up for drinks if our travel dates match!


----------



## clsmit (Aug 23, 2008)

*Beverage Options*

Tequila shots with orange and cinnamon instead of lime and salt:
http://www.recipephile.org/recipephile/2008/01/tequila-with-or.html

Or just a Tequila Sunrise (The Eagles singing in the background optional)

Ingredients: 1.75 Parts Tequila, 0.5 Parts Grenadine, 2 Ice Cubes, Crushed ice, fresh Orange Juice.

Method: Place the Tequila and orange juice in a cocktail mixer with all the crushed ice and shake thoroughly. Pour mixture into a glass with the ice cubes already in it. Slowly add the grenadine, allowing for it to rise. Stir well before drinking for best taste.


----------



## MarkSilver (Aug 29, 2008)

Has anyone seen (or have) any photos past the 2 that were posted earlier on this thread?  Would love to see more


----------



## nodge (Aug 29, 2008)

MarkSilver said:


> Has anyone seen (or have) any photos past the 2 that were posted earlier on this thread?  Would love to see more



Click on the link below the two pix.  Or click here.

-nodge


----------



## mfan (Aug 30, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know if you will see this, but can you please get a resort map for me to post - especially one with unit numbers?  When you get back we would love a review and pictures.  Let me know if you need help with pictures.  I can show you how to do an easy slide show.
> 
> Have a wonderful time!




Hi Denise,

They didn't have a resort map, at least not yet, but I'll try to explain how the rooms numbers are laid out.  Their room number is made up of 4 digits (e.g. 0123).  The first 2 digits represent the building number (01 or 1), the second digit is the floor level (2), and the third digit is the unit # (3).

In the aerial photo you posted in another thread, each building segment is assigned a number starting with 1 at the top left, then increases sequentially counterclock wise.  The unit numbers on each floor also increments in the same direction starting at 1 for each building.  So, our room (#587) was in building #5 (the main entrance/lobby building) on the 8th floor (top level) in the 7th unit.  There are 8 units on each floor in building #5, so our room was the 2nd from the right end of that building in the aerial photo.  I know, it's clear as mud...   

When we were there on the opening day, most units ready for occupancy were in building #4 & #6.  I think our unit was the only one ready in building 5.  We could tell by looking for the presence of balcony furnitures.  It's pretty obvious in a few of my photos...   

On that note, how can I post some of my photos here?  I have a couple dozen shots of the resort.


----------



## mfan (Aug 30, 2008)

*Trial Posting of Photos*

Thanks to clsmit's instructions, I uploaded my photos to photobucket.com, but I'm limited to 5 photos per post, so here are a few.  You'll need to view the album to see all 26.  Enjoy!


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 30, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!   :whoopie:


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## clsmit (Aug 30, 2008)

HOW could the pool bar be empty????  

I can't wait!


----------



## mfan (Aug 30, 2008)

clsmit said:


> HOW could the pool bar be empty????
> 
> I can't wait!



The picture was taken the same afternoon we arrived, which was the opening day of the resort!  I think there were only a few families onsite at the time...  Rest assured, it wasn't empty for long...


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 30, 2008)

We are looking forward to seeing some night shots of the resort!


----------



## dlpearson (Aug 30, 2008)

Is it just me, or does anyone else find the colors of the resort hideous?:ignore:   Not that that will stop me from going there someday...... 

David


----------



## sherilah (Aug 30, 2008)

These are great!  It looks like a FUN resort!!


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 30, 2008)

clsmit said:


> HOW could the pool bar be empty????



I have to sleep sometime!


----------



## SteveO (Aug 31, 2008)

*Questions*

Hello everyone.

I'm new to this forum and my family and I are going to be traveling to the lagunamar resort this Friday (Sept 5th) for a week.  I was wondering if anyone that has been there have any advice for us.  Also, Does anyone know if there is Wifi in the rooms at the lagunamar resort and is there a good grocery store near by that we can walk to?  We won't be renting a car for the week, so I'm a little worried about the ease of getting around.  

Thanks guys


----------



## MarkSilver (Aug 31, 2008)

*Thanks for the Pictures*

Thanks Nodge and mfan for the pics.  I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO drooling for the days to pass until our visit there in November.  Can't wait!:whoopie:


----------



## mfan (Sep 1, 2008)

We were there on the opening week!  My review is on the 1st page of this thread and in the TUG review section.  So, I'd be happy to answer any of your questions.

The La Isla shopping center directly across the street from the resort is pretty large, but I don't recall seeing a grocery store.  There is a convenient store in the back that may carry some of what you need.  If I remember correctly, it's kind of like an oversized 7/11.  We rented a car from Hertz, so we did all our grocery shoppings downtown.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 1, 2008)

SteveO said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm new to this forum and my family and I are going to be traveling to the lagunamar resort this Friday (Sept 5th) for a week.  I was wondering if anyone that has been there have any advice for us.  Also, Does anyone know if there is Wifi in the rooms at the lagunamar resort and is there a good grocery store near by that we can walk to?  We won't be renting a car for the week, so I'm a little worried about the ease of getting around.
> 
> Thanks guys



I have not been to WLR yet, but have been to Cancun enough. In cancun between the buses and taxis, there are plenty of options to get around without a car. We usually rent a car for a few days, but not a whole week.


----------



## SteveO (Sep 1, 2008)

mFan,

Did you bring your own ethernet cable or did the resort provide one for you?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 1, 2008)

Gosh, another Tropical Storm is developing (Hanna) in the Atlantic just as Gustav makes landfall.  Hope everyone in the Bahamas and Mexico gets to enjoy their vacations!  One of my good friends spent a week in a hurricane shelter in Cancun a few years ago during the same hurricane cycle that nabbed New Orleans.  Hope it calms down soon.


----------



## mfan (Sep 1, 2008)

SteveO said:


> mFan,
> 
> Did you bring your own ethernet cable or did the resort provide one for you?
> 
> ...



There was an ethernet cable about 8 feet long in the unit.  Also, the resort is supposed to have wireless throughout.  It did work great in the public areas and by the pools!!!    But, unfortunately, the signal was very weak in my unit, #587.  Not sure how it was in others.  

I called the front desk on the first day and they sent technicians out to look at it.  They verified my claim and said they'll have it fixed.  It still wasn't when we left almost a week later...


----------



## mfan (Sep 1, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Gosh, another Tropical Storm is developing (Hanna) in the Atlantic just as Gustav makes landfall.  Hope everyone in the Bahamas and Mexico gets to enjoy their vacations!  One of my good friends spent a week in a hurricane shelter in Cancun a few years ago during the same hurricane cycle that nabbed New Orleans.  Hope it calms down soon.



Unfortunately, this is just the start...   

Officially, the hurricane season starts in mid-June and ends in early Nov.  However, I read somewhere that big hurricanes usually show up from August to Oct.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 1, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Gosh, another Tropical Storm is developing (Hanna) in the Atlantic just as Gustav makes landfall.  Hope everyone in the Bahamas and Mexico gets to enjoy their vacations!  One of my good friends spent a week in a hurricane shelter in Cancun a few years ago during the same hurricane cycle that nabbed New Orleans.  Hope it calms down soon.



Hanna is now a hurricane and Ike is now a tropical storm.


----------



## ddesal (Sep 2, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I have not been to WLR yet, but have been to Cancun enough. In cancun between the buses and taxis, there are plenty of options to get around without a car. We usually rent a car for a few days, but not a whole week.



There is a Costco that you can take the bus to.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 2, 2008)

ddesal said:


> There is a Costco that you can take the bus to.



How do you lug all that Costco stuff back...on the bus?


----------



## saluki (Sep 2, 2008)

dlpearson said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else find the colors of the resort hideous?:ignore:   Not that that will stop me from going there someday......
> 
> David



I agree. Sort of has a Tubbs & Crockett feel to it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 2, 2008)

mfan said:


> Unfortunately, this is just the start...
> 
> Officially, the hurricane season starts in mid-June and ends in early Nov.  However, I read somewhere that big hurricanes usually show up from August to Oct.



When we bought our week 24 WSJ TS - I went back 100 years and there has never been a hurricane or even a TS/TD in mid-June in STT/STJ.

It looks as if the outskirts of Ike may touch the USVI.


----------



## formerhater (Sep 2, 2008)

saluki said:


> I agree. Sort of has a Tubbs & Crockett feel to it.



And the problem is?  Cue the Genesis.


----------



## clsmit (Sep 3, 2008)

formerhater said:


> And the problem is?  Cue the Genesis.



I like the Caribbean colors! Makes me want more beverages at the pool bar!


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree. Cool colors. 

More Purple!


----------



## nodge (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is a link to two new reviews of the Westin Lagunamar on www.tripadvisor.com.

-nodge


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Sep 8, 2008)

*Can't wait until Oct 17th *

[Welcome to TUG!  I'm sorry, but duplicate posts are not allowed and you have already posted these questions in another thread.  You might have more luck on the Mexico forum since Lagunamar is brand new - would you like me to move your questions there? - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 21, 2008)

Can the photos be reposted. The kinks say they are expired now.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Can the photos be reposted. The kinks say they are expired now.



What pictures?


----------



## nodge (Sep 22, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> What pictures?



It appears that access to the linked images from CCY in post no. 30 expired after 30 days because the access link was provided in an email from CCY to me and not posted by CCY herself. 

CCY:  It appears that you need to post the link directly.  It's pretty easy to do.  Just open up that album from your on-line photo service, and copy the web address that appears along the upper task line in your web browser.  Then, create a new message here on TUG by clicking on "post reply" and paste that copied web address in your new TUG message.  Then "post" your new TUG message.  This should create an active, non-time limited, link to your great pix.

Thanks!
-nodge


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 22, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> What pictures?





nodge said:


> It appears that access to the linked images from CCY in post no. 30 expired after 30 days because the access link was provided in an email from CCY to me and not posted by CCY herself.
> 
> CCY:  It appears that you need to post the link directly.  It's pretty easy to do.  Just open up that album from your on-line photo service, and copy the web address that appears along the upper task line in your web browser.  Then, create a new message here on TUG by clicking on "post reply" and paste that copied web address in your new TUG message.  Then "post" your new TUG message.  This should create an active, non-time limited, link to your great pix.
> 
> ...



THANKS!!


----------



## ccy (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay, here's the link, hope it works for you guys.  Enjoy!

http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowseP...rt_order=0&navfolderid=0&folderid=0&ownerid=0


----------



## nodge (Sep 22, 2008)

ccy said:


> Okay, here's the link, hope it works for you guys.  Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowseP...rt_order=0&navfolderid=0&folderid=0&ownerid=0



Yep, it works great!  Thanks for posting CCY!

-nodge


----------



## tsltsltsl (Jan 10, 2009)

[Advertising is not allowed on TUG.  Please do not post commercial links. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## nodge (Feb 16, 2009)

MarkSilver said:


> Has anyone seen (or have) any photos past the 2 that were posted earlier on this thread?  Would love to see more



Here is an 8 minute slideshow that someone who really, really, really loved to watch the fountains change color at night posted on youtube.

-nodge


----------



## pointsjunkie (Feb 18, 2009)

lagunamar is open and is simply magnificent. the pictures do not do it justice. i have been to all the starwood timeshares but hawaii and wsj and this is gorgeous. will check out wsj in 2 months.

anyone have any questions?


----------



## clsmit (Feb 18, 2009)

pointsjunkie said:


> anyone have any questions?



How's the water temp in the pool? (You knew that would be a question!)


----------



## pointsjunkie (Feb 18, 2009)

did not go in yet but there were many people swimming and sitting at the swim-up bar.

we came here on an II trade. yht 2 of us are in the 2 br l/o it is huge.

i did receive the 5* greeting and gift so i guess that even though it was an II trade the starwood info follows you.


----------

